# Beefcake viel zu weicher Hinterbau...mit 600er Feder



## TheWho88 (25. September 2016)

Hallo,

Hab ein beefcake fr von 2012. Als Dämpfer hab ich einen Cane Creek Double Barrel coil mit 63mm hub. Davor einen Vivid mit 70mm hub. Mit beiden Dämpfern habe ich bei einem fahrergewicht von ca. 80 Kilo und 600er Feder 40% sag und bin auf Flow Country trails im bikepark schon bei 80-90% federwegausnutzung.

Das kann ja nicht normal sein. Was kann ich noch machen um den Hinterbau straffer zu bekommen? Gefühlt brauch ich ne 800er Feder

Danke

Gruß


----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2016)

im Originalzustand war ein Luftdämpfer verbaut (DHX Air 5). Die Stahlfeder hatte ich nachgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radschaden (27. September 2016)

Hallo TheWho88,

ich habe in meinem Beef Cake einen DHX 5 Coil aus einem Trek Session eingebaut und fahre ihn mit einer 550 Feder. Das funktioniert sehr gut . Bei einem Gewicht von 95 kg ca 35 % sag. Nicht jeder Dämpfer funktioniert in jedem Rad.Hat wohl was mit der Shim abstimmung und dem Dämpferöl zu tun. davon habe ich aber keine Ahnung mfg


----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2016)

hmm, das würde heißen, dass weder der vivid noch der cc passen würden. 

Hast du das 2010er Modell mit 222x63?


----------



## radschaden (27. September 2016)

Das Beef Cake ist von 2011 ,der Dämpfer keine Ahnung. Die Maße sind 222x 70.


----------



## TheWho88 (27. September 2016)

ahh okay - da hat sich dann anscheinend bisschen was verändert. Bei mir ist der Rahmen auf 63mm ausgelegt. Der Dämpfer hat auch 63mm - deswegen versteh ich ja nicht warum das Ganze so extrem weich ist. 

Wenn jemand den Flow Country am Geißkopf kennt, weiß er dass es komisch ist hier 170mm Federweg zu brauchen - bzw. fast den ganzen Hub. Ich drück mich bei den welligen Abschnitten oder am Pumptrack in den Federweg und nutze wie gesagt fast alles aus...


----------



## radschaden (28. September 2016)

hallo The Who ,
eigentlich kannst doch auch ein Dämpfer mit 70 mm hub einbauen.


----------



## TheWho88 (28. September 2016)

ja, das hatte der vivid - war aber auch nicht besser. auch sehr weich mit der 600er Feder. 

Ausgeliefert wurde er mit 63mm hub DHX Air. Deswegen hab ich jetzt auch einen Cane Creek mit 63mm eingebaut - mit gleichem Ergebnis (vllt. sogar noch bisschen weicher als vorher)


----------



## TheWho88 (29. September 2016)

naja, wenn ich im rechner die härte ausrechne komme ich aber auch auf 650er feder... soll ich mich mal wegen einer 700er umsehen?

Fahrfertig komm ich bestimmt auf 85 kilo (ohne auf ca 78)


----------



## TheWho88 (9. Oktober 2016)

Würdet ihr auf Luft umrüsten? Wäre das Problem dann gelöst?


----------

